# Wo in Holland angeln?



## Szczupakhunter (11. März 2016)

Hallo Leute!
Wir planen einen kurzen Angeltrip für 2-3 Tage und es soll nach Holland gehen. Würden gerne auf Raubfisch gehen als auch in der Nacht auf Karpfen. Kann mir jemand einen See/Fluss(Stelle) empfehlen Richtung zwischen Roermond und Amsterdam?

Grüße David


----------



## Checco (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wo in Holland angeln?*

Zu welcher Jahreszeit möchtet ihr denn fahren?
Im Herbst und Winter sind die Holländischen Polder nicht verkehrt, was ich persönlich auch schön und gut finde ist die Region um Lemmer.
Wenn ihr euch ein Boot mietet oder eins habt ist Vinkeveen auch ganz nett.
Ist ja aus NRW alles schnell gemacht...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312960

 Da hast du auch Tipps


----------



## Szczupakhunter (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wo in Holland angeln?*

Würden in 1-2 Wochen fahren also schon sehr bald . Könntest du mir vielleicht noch zu Poldern paar Informationen liefern? Habe zwar davon schon gehört aber nie näheres darüber erfahren. Habe gehört Polder sind gut für Hechte aber schlecht für Karpfen stimmt das? Ach ja gut wäre wenn dort Zelten erlaubt wäre das wäre nämlich Grundvoraussetzung.. Geht das denn in Lemmer?
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## airex (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wo in Holland angeln?*

Hecht hat doch schonzeit bis Ende Mai


----------



## Seifert (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wo in Holland angeln?*



Szczupakhunter schrieb:


> Würden in 1-2 Wochen fahren also schon sehr bald . Könntest du mir vielleicht noch zu Poldern paar Informationen liefern? Habe zwar davon schon gehört aber nie näheres darüber erfahren. Habe gehört Polder sind gut für Hechte aber schlecht für Karpfen stimmt das? Ach ja gut wäre wenn dort Zelten erlaubt wäre das wäre nämlich Grundvoraussetzung.. Geht das denn in Lemmer?
> Vielen Dank schonmal!



Achtet auf die *Schonzeiten*,Hecht wäre derzeit 'ne ganz heiße Sache -guckst Du hier http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm#Schonzeiten


----------



## Sascha777 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wo in Holland angeln?*

Wenn du ein Vispas (Angelerlaubnis) hast, dann kannst du bei visplanner.nl deine Nummer eingeben und ein Häckchen bei dem Zelt setzen, dann kannst du erfahren, wo du mit deinem Vispas angeln darfst. Bei meisten Seen darf nachts nur von Juni bis August geangelt werden. Um nachts zu angeln wird eine zusätzliche Nachterlaubnis benötigt. Deswegen du kannst jetzt dein Glück nur Tagsüber auf Karpfen versuchen.


----------



## zanderzone (12. März 2016)

Seifert schrieb:


> Achtet auf die Schonzeiten,Hecht wäre derzeit 'ne ganz heiße Sache -guckst Du hier http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm#Schonzeiten



Letzte Woche noch mit nem Kumpel auf Hecht gewesen! Beißen sau gut..12 Stück in 3,5 Stunden..


----------



## shafty262 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wo in Holland angeln?*

Das ist möglich wegen der spät einsetzenden Zanderschonzeit in Holland. Die Hechte sollten aber nun wirklich langsam in Ruhe gelassen werden. Köder Bestimmungen unbedingt beachten! Von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedich.


----------



## Zanderblues (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wo in Holland angeln?*

Könnte jemand noch paar Empfehlungen geben wo es sich lohnt hinzufahren? Wie zum Beispiel viele Polder bzw. Wasser?


----------



## shafty262 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wo in Holland angeln?*

Frag in den örtlichen Angelshops nach guten Gewässern/Stellen.


----------



## Carsten_ (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wo in Holland angeln?*

Es macht ein wenig den Eindruck als wenn ihr euch um die Schonzeiten nicht wirklich schert. 

 Wenn dem so ist:
 Schonzeit heißt Schonzeit, lasst die Fische in Ruhe ihren Trieben nachgehen. Ihr wollt auch Ruhe haben wenn ihr mit euren Frauen ins Schlafzimmer geht.
 Außerdem sind wir Gäste in NL, benehmt euch so.
 Ist es euch egal: hoffentlich werdet ihr kontrolliert und voll zur Rechenschaft gezogen.

 Wenn dem nicht so ist:
 Sorry, habe den falschen Eindruck bekommen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wo in Holland angeln?*

Den Eindruck habe ich auch, denn es wird bisher nicht auf die Schonzeit und Regeln eingegangen. Daher gibt es auch von mir, sofern es so sein sollte, keine weiteren Tipps.

Wichtig: Der Hecht hat Schonzeit. Angelt daher auf Barsch und Zander, wenn es unbedingt der Raubfisch sein soll. Wenn dann ein Hecht beißt, dann kann man nichts dafür. 

Und achtete darauf einen Aufkleber für das Nachtangeln auf eurem VISpas zu haben. Aber vor allem: Achtete auf die Regeln in den Niederlanden. Wir sind Gäste und haben mit genügend Vorurteilen zu kämpfen, die sich leider oft bewahrheiten.


----------



## Zanderblues (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wo in Holland angeln?*

Recht habt ihr doch wie kam es zu diesem Thema? Hatte eig. nicht vor auf Hecht zu angeln.. Ich dachte halt nur das in Poldern viele Hechte und wenig Karpfen sind blieb leider unbeantwortet..


----------



## Dacon (20. März 2016)

*AW: Wo in Holland angeln?*

Also ich habe alles an Raubfisch sachen weg gepackt und feeder zzt bissl mit ganz ganz schlechtem erfolg muss ich dazu sagen  Ich habe fast alles rund um Enschede durch an Teichen und dem twente. Ich werde die Tage mal ne karte versuchen hoch zu laden mit Markierungen wo & wie und was ich versucht habe etc.


----------

